# Tight Lines & Hot Barrels Prevail



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

We managed to fish straight through TS Beta with little inconvenience with guests of Chris H. and David M. from the Houston area. These long time guests trusted our read on the weather and that led to some solid limits working protected back country environs. Tides were blown up big time so we opted out of airboat approaches sticking with bayboats for access to the shallows. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Braden Proctor earned some 5 Star reviews for that one!

*Gator/Teal/Dove*

Alligator and Teal Season have been solid producers for guests from as far away as Alaska. Amy B. drove in right as TS Beta made land fall and also trusted our read on the weather. That put a solid 9' alligator on the wall for her and the family also sticking around to enjoy a Cast & Blast for Teal and Dove. Teal hunting waned a bit with all the water on the ground but still managed to produce some action. Waters are receding at present and that should strengthen the Teal shoots as we look to close it out strong this weekend.

Dove hunting has been way above average for guests including the Mike C. group just in from Tennessee. They crushed limits of Dove on both afternoons taking Teal limits as well throughout their stay. That put another 5 Star up on the board with Capt. James Cunningham excelling on the wing shooting.

*October Fishing*

In short order, things will be back to a normal fishing schedule in October with cooler temperatures dominating and the flats just in magnificent condition. We'll be welcoming guests from friends and family to corporate outings; from fly fishing to wading, boat, and drift fishing.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more


----------

